# D. Pumilio habitat Loss



## mallende (Jan 12, 2008)

Does anybody know what is going to happen with all of the islands in the Bocas del toro archipelago when they are all made into private island resorts and no land remains for the frogs? Are there any conservation projects in effect? Atleast any studies being done with conservation in mind?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

My professor is wanting to work with locals in the Uyama and Robalo river valleys to try to reforest pasture land so that the frogs can recolonize the area. I think that I'm going to be helping him with that, so hopefully there will be some efforts in protecting habitat. Fortunately, at least for D. pumilio, it's a very hardy species and has the potential to bounce back quickly.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

mallende said:


> Does anybody know what is going to happen with all of the islands in the Bocas del toro archipelago when they are all made into private island resorts and no land remains for the frogs? Are there any conservation projects in effect? Atleast any studies being done with conservation in mind?



To tell you the truth I am very very pessimistic about the situation there. I am not saying that the islands are going to be turned into resorts in the next 5 years but 20 -30 - 50 years from now what will the islands look like. I am guessing it will be like visiting florida. So im the BIG picture I dont see what difference it makes 5 or 50 years. I think its screwed. Unless they go down the route that CR has and presereved much of there land and has built a lot on eco tourism. Panama is growing in the eco tourism hot spot and I hope that this will save it much like CR. But as far as those islands go i dont know I think its a lost cause.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Greaser....have faith man!

While you never know in countries like Panama there are a number of people in that area fighting to keep the place pristine. Guys like Chris Van der Linden (who will be speaking at the conference in June) have moved in and are running things like the Panama Pumilio Protection Project who's goals will include working to make the frogs a draw and increase publicity around protecting the isolated habitats.

While anything can happen....having spent some time there not all is lost. I think the Red Frog Beach development opened alot of peoples eyes on how not to do things.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I thought I had read the frogs thrive in populated areas... It was the logging that was worse than the houses and resorts.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Depends on how they develop Kyle...

Red frog tore up everything and (although I have not seen it for myself) is said to have all but eliminated that particular population. When I was in Bocas they were saying they used to be all over the woods by the beach and now are difficult to find.

That's just one case....and word of mouth and internet reports I have heard. I know there is a big backlash against the resort by locals and the government, while approving phase 2 of the project, denied them approval to build a huge golf course there.

I think Panama is still undecided as to if they will fully embrace the eco-tourism model of Costa Rica or not....as the government still seems to be playing the middle road.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

kyle1745 said:


> I thought I had read the frogs thrive in populated areas... It was the logging that was worse than the houses and resorts.


Absolutely right Kyle. Pums will live butted right up against a house. They will not however live in a cow pasture. Or any other wide open spots of flat grass.
Red Frog Beach may be an exception because of reason beyond simple housing. Snatch and grab being one reason I recently read about.

Rich


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

UmbraSprite said:


> ...as the government still seems to be playing the middle road.


The government is doing far worse than that. Cutting their own throats for years. Let's remember that ALL of these imports (excepting research frogs) are supposed to be Farm Raised. They are simply not. The government does not enforce that aspect at all.

Rich


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes...unfortunately countries like Panama have much bigger fish to Frye (sorry...couldn't help it) than dart frogs. Think of all the problems we have with health care...now think Panama. 

Even in Bocas the "city water" is unreliable and everyone uses catchment systems. I can tell you first hand while Bocas is gorgeous...a short boatride to the mainland will quickly remind you what it means to have nothing.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

UmbraSprite said:


> Even in Bocas the "city water" is unreliable and everyone uses catchment systems. I can tell you first hand while Bocas is gorgeous...a short boatride to the mainland will quickly remind you what it means to have nothing.



Yeah Almirate is a scum hole!


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

UmbraSprite said:


> Depends on how they develop Kyle...
> 
> Red frog tore up everything and (although I have not seen it for myself) is said to have all but eliminated that particular population. When I was in Bocas they were saying they used to be all over the woods by the beach and now are difficult to find.
> 
> .



I did find them in the woods not far from the beach and along the path to the beaches. Well come to think of it the frogs that I found on the paths and in the woods right near the beach were on the other side of red frog and were the variable bastis are. I did locate some of the fine spot red frogs not to far from the beach but there was not as many and they were in really thick forest.


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

*pumilio*

To get some of the best, first hand info on the topic, attend NAAC in June! Our guest speaker from Holland, Chris van der Lingen has travelled extensively in Costa Rica and Panama and has been and avid dart frog enthusiast for over 30 years. He will be giving 2 talks - one on the dart frogs of Costa Rica and Panama, and one on the Panama Pumilio Protection Project. Read more here: http://www.dendrobatesworld.com/Panama Pumilio Protection Project 2007-03-05.pdf

Chris has also discovered 2 new pumilio morphs recently and will be releasing photos of them for the first time at the Conference.

Hope you can make it!
Mike


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Little children on red frog meet tourists at the start of the path from the docks that will lead you to the beach. The kids have pumilio and birds that they want you to give them $ to take your picture with. Here is a picture of one of the little kids showing my friend a basti on a big leaf. The pumilio just sat there on leaves or in cups as they showed them off.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes...

Chris is a very cool guy. He will be relocating to Isla Colon permanently in a few months to work full time with the PPPP. I am really looking forward to meeting him in person. I think everyone is in for a real treat!


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re:*



kyle1745 said:


> I thought I had read the frogs thrive in populated areas... It was the logging that was worse than the houses and resorts.


I believe this is true with some forgs, and many being pumilio, thrive in populated areas, while other PDFs don't.

Also, I do believe that development is going to get a lot worse very quickly, but eventually, as humans, will figure that this is bad and some time begin to come to a level. But as of now, so much island and forest are being destroyed, garentee we are losing species before we can find them... But I have to agree with Kyle and Greaser


----------

